# Donovan pinchers (not APBT related)



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ive been checking theses dogs out for a while now and they seem pretty impressive has anyone seen one one in person


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Honestly I never heard of them. Gonna have to check out the web and see what I can find on them.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

There was a post on them on the True Grit board under working terriers, but I have never seen one.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

we just got a little jagdterrier, oh boy, I'm gonna definitely have my hands full with him and Tammy, my patterdale...lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have never heard of them either. I will have to go check them out.


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

I've met donovan and he had 2 of his dogs with him a pup and an adult not sure of his age...Donovan is a trainer and his dogs looked great a lot of fire to them not a dog for someone who is just looking for a pet he is really into the breeding the perfect dog and knows all of his dog's and when they are bred they have to go thru him...No real consistency with the look of the dog he doesn't breed for the look but for work ability so some dog's may be 50lbs or 100lbs as long as they work "kinda like our breed used to be" he's a cool dude you can call him and ask him anything about his dogs i know he has about 20 something different breed's that make up the Donovan pincher


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

hard nosed hard dog,like a malinoi mixed to a bandogge and bred for performance.
Not a dog avalaible to the general public.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for the reples. i found a PSA club noat far from here and i was talking to the training direstor and he asked me what my breed of choice was and he said i should switch over to a Donovan, if i dont have to work i am going to the psa club to watch and observe hopefully i will see his donovan.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

The dogs are made up of half apbt,for general info,good luck with your findings,its hard to hear anything negative about these dogs accept from the show crowd honestly,and the jealous,personally i just don't like the Shepard type appearance but appearance means nothing in the working dog.


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Where are you from..I can probably put you in contact with donovan himself and you can set something up with him


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

I live in indiana. the psa guy im talking to got his dog direct from donovan also. im not looking to get one right now but i like researching and seeing working dogs


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics of a Donovan?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a friend in Plano that has a Donovan Pinscher. SHe is really impressed with her pup. And she sayd the Mr. Donovan is a wonderful man.


----------

